# Brief Update



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As much as I would love to only give good news Im baffled with the bad. 

I adopted out all but 14 pigeons. I have had one successful hatchling of the year. 2 squabs have died. One was because it was hatched at work and parents were sold. It was 2 days old and I was forced to give it to foster parents. The baby was a chinesse owl and much smaller than normal. It died 2 days later, out of the blue. Same story with the next same out come. 

I was hatching geese for a woman named kim. ANd 4 of 24 hatched. They had sat for 3 weeks before she decided to give them to me. 2 more are estimated to hatch soon. All are perfectly healthy and doing well. 

As for school, Im maintaining a 2.8 GPA yes it dropped as I was forced to drop a class.

Prom is fast approaching as well as senior ex. And before long I must plan and conduct the end of the year banquet. Lots to do in so little time. A month an 6 days left to cram all this in. 

Im also hatching 2 turkey eggs. And 6 more geese. 

My pigeons have been doing great will take pictures ASAP. My west of Englands laid there first egg tonight. And my rare breed pigeon laid 4 eggs. 3 are fertilized. Extreamly weird. Will be my second time with a pigeon laying 4 eggs. One egg doesnt have a yolk or air buble so Im sure nothing or any nature will happen from that. I have a scandron mixed with a WoE tumbler on the way as well. Cant wait for babies. Overly exaughsted.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Michael...you are certainly being run ragged!!  

Sounds like you have your hands full!

Hopefully, things will begin to slooooow down soon.

Squeaks and I send HUGS TO HELP!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's good to hear from you, Michael. I'm sorry for all the losses and how hectic things are for you right now. Hopefully things will ease up a bit and you can get a little R & R.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow you are really having a lot hit you at once. Remember to try to take it easy and get enough rest, as well as eating real food once in awhile instead of grabbing snacks, it's so easy to get sick when you're really busy and run-down. That would be the last thing you need lol. That's too bad about the babies not making it.  But exciting about the baby geese.  Hopefully you'll get a spare minute to take some pics for us.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. 

I leave for fresno on Friday, so excited to bad its a 5-8 hour drive. 

Oh well it will be fun. State conferences are suposed to be the best ones f the year. I have been to 6 conferences so far, 1 farm buerua meeting and 4 leadership training courses that took 3 days for most some were 2. 

I got sun burnt today. It was so hot and I was the only one working ware house at the country feed store. It was like no offence to any one and or that I have ever visited it, but He double tooth picks. I loaded over 70 bails of hay 100 + pounds each my hands back and arms hurt but what ever have work again tomorrow. 

But enough about me, I even bore myself out. Hope all is well for every one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey, Michael! It was very, very hot today and for the past couple of days. No big surprise that you got sunburned! You feed store guys and gals are hosses .. I can handle 40 and 50 pound bags of feed with not too much problem but anything heavier or more bulky than that just about does this old girl in! I bought some feed out in Norco a week or so ago when I was out there taking ducks to Bart and picking up my new dependents from another friend who lives there. The young guy at the feed store just stacked up three bags of feed that weighed 125 pounds total, picked them up like it was nothing, and gently placed them in my truck. No way could I do that.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I would have to agree. I can lift 150 pounds with out a cart. Every one says im stronger than I look. I guess its true as I am currently under weight for my age and hieght. 

I got 2 geese back today was super excited. I have 4 total and they are just the sweetest little things, I have one with a crooked bottum beak that is so freindly. I try not to play favorites but its REALLY HARD  lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

I hope you take good care of youself, in all your activities you need to keep that in mind. You have alot of pets that depend on you too.  

God bless you for helping all of Gods creatures, and please keep in touch.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,
It's good to hear from you. Wow, are you ever busy! Hope you have a great time at the State conference. I'll get over to the store one of these Sundays and catch up on everything.

Margaret


----------

